# A. pepperi 'orange'



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

My pair of pepperi have laid tads twice and I got a couple babies from them but somehow the tads kept getting under the false bottom and drowning. I moved them to a smaller tank 36x18x18 exo and I was worried less room and no runNing water would stop breeding. 

I moved them about 3 weeks ago and tonight I found a clutch of about 12 developing tads. Super excited.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

pics or it didnt happen... haha

There's only like 4 people (that I know of) that have proven females, so there really needs to be a concentrated effort on breeding them and keeping them in the hobby... They're such awesome frogs.

Either way, good luck... keep us informed on their progress


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Good going! Looks like those keeping these should be able to set up some bigger unrelated groups soon!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Damn, it I did it again. Let me correct myself. These are "orange" , not orangehead. Sorry.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*



tarbo96 said:


> These are "orange" , not orangehead. Sorry.


Tease.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Lol...for real. I can't tell the difference. I had to go back and check my records.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Post pictures of them here. We will give it a try.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Couple shots...definitely sold to me as orange.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

I keep all my bassleri and pepperi without running water and they have all bred fine. I do have a misting system though.

I wouldn't worry about lack of running water.

Nice looking frogs by the way.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Guess not to worry....


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Better picture


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Update. ....18 tads


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Congratz! Best of luck with them, I keep finding myself being blown away by ameerega, I may have to get some


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Underrated and not super easy to get. Lots of personality


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*



tarbo96 said:


> Lol...for real. I can't tell the difference. I had to go back and check my records.


There's quite a few noticeable differences between the two.

Obviously head color is different.
Head pattern is different. Back pattern is different.
Body color is also different.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: A. pepperi orange head*

Good luck with the tads. Here is a tip from Ray (stemcellular).



Gamble said:


> There's quite a few noticeable differences between the two.
> 
> Obviously head color is different.
> Head pattern is different. Back pattern is different.
> Body color is also different.


Nick, you should share some of your first hand experience with both morphs in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ameerega/81943-orange-v-orange-head.html Pictures would be cool too.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what a beautiful frog....tried to play the call but was unable to...


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Loud,but pretty.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc1w7keKv3s

^they sound like that. Definitely loud... up there with leucomelas


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

My chrome bassleri and pepperi are wayyyy louder than my leucs.


----------

